# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  OpenMV Cam, machine vision with Python, Michael Shimniok, Centennial, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Michael Shimniok

Website - openmv.io

"Machine vision with Python" on Kickstarter

----------

